
Ask HN: What salary will make you move to bay area? - RestlessMind
I see a lot of discussions here about bay area and the quality of life tied to its affordability. What salary (including other forms of payment - bonus, stocks etc) do you think is necessary to live happily in the bay area? When replying, please mention your status (single, married, kids etc) as well.
======
medkamelbouzekr
If they just cover my living fees I would move to bay area :) But that's just
for the first 6 mounths I am from Algeria, Single I talk for myself :) Just
the idea of working on amazing projects and see peoples mind blowing by your
work makes me feel very good.

